# Commissioning Music?



## TheComet (Aug 3, 2009)

So I'm going to try something soon here, going to commission for music but I have no idea what I should do for pricing. At first I was thinking $10 USD per minute but considering I'm a relative unknown, I'm probably not worth $50 for a 5 minute song.

Any advice on what pricing would probably work out good at first?


----------



## Nick (Aug 5, 2009)

eh, I'd definately get some of your tracks posted somewhere for ppl to listen if you havn't already. I don't think you can charge that much, either. Not sure that there's really any money to be made, but 50 is too much for sure. Maybe 20 max for a 5 minute track. You may just need to try some things out n see where you have the most success.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 5, 2009)

That sounds mighty low. Of course it depends on the music being created, but generally it takes a lot more work per minute than 10 dollars is worth.


----------



## Nick (Aug 5, 2009)

I dunno, for sure making the music is worth more, it's just, will ppl pay it...


----------

